# IMSI-Catcher für 1500 Euro im Eigenbau



## Newsfeed (1 August 2010)

Auf der Hackerkonferenz Defcon  hat Chris Paget erstmals seinen selbst gebauten IMSI-Catcher zum Belauschen von GSM-Netzen öffentlich auf ein Mobilfunknetz losgelassen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

